# Canon MP620 printer error?



## bamdenton (Jul 27, 2004)

After hitting the black copy button on my Canon MP620 printer, it makes a loud noise and Error 5C00 shows on the bar on the screen which says to turn power off and on and if it persists, look it up in the manual. There is no reference to this error in the manual and there is no paper jam. However, the ink cartridge tray goes to the extreme right and stays there.
Any suggestions will be appreciated. Printer is not connected to my computer. It has been making this noise for quite some time, but has always made copies. Thank you, Bill


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

That error relates to the sensor in the purge unit, which is where the ink carriage stops on the right hand side of the printer.

There are a few suggestions here on how to resolve it yourself: http://www.fixyourownprinter.com/forums/inkjet/26091


----------



## bamdenton (Jul 27, 2004)

Thank you. There is a lot of info there and it will take me some time later to try it out. Bill


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You're welcome. And be careful, those parts are pretty sensitive.


----------



## scobareric (Feb 8, 2013)

You need to open the cover of the printer and remove all ink tanks. Remove the print head and put it back. This might solve your problem. I've done the same.

____________________
Canon Pixma Ink Refills


----------



## bamdenton (Jul 27, 2004)

Thank you both. Tried it all with same error. Am going to take cabinet off chasis and check ot the gears as was suggested. I'll let you know, but it will take a while. Bill


----------

